# Jon Boat Tournaments



## CountryRoad

I'm looking for a Jon boat tournament. I don't even know if they occur. I'd like to try out a tournament, but i'd have no chance against these big bass boats. I have a basic 14' jon boat with a trolling motor and 18 horse evinrude. Nothing fancy, but I'd like to compete in a tournament if there was one....Anyone know of something like this?


----------



## 7smitty14

i fished a tournament last year where there were 42 boats and about 35 of them were bass boats with 100 hp plus motors and i heard this son tell his dad, " Look at all these boats dad" " these guys must be good" "we dont stand a chance" This lil boy was in a canoe with a trolling motor only. I told the youngman, " The boats dont catch the fish, the men in the boats do" I myself was in a 14" tracker jon boat with a 71lb thrust trolling motor and me and my partner won the tournament and got 2nd big fish. Its not the boat who catches the fish remember that. Now if you have to go miles to get to the fish and all you have is a jon boat then yea, you may be in trouble


----------



## Reminex

I believe there is a trail close to you.  They fish around fort stewart alot I think.  There are at least 8 jonboat type clubs that fish from griffin area to athens and as far south as Macon.  
southernjonboatanglers.com
freewebs.com/lwBassin
highvoltagebassanglers.com
these guys fish Varner, bear creek, Horton, Lucas,Stone mountain, Fort Yargo to name a few.

PM hawghunna and id bet he could tell you who runs a club in your area.


----------



## Reminex

heres an old thread might want to pm this guy and see if they are still fishing!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=301235&highlight=fort+stewart+bass


----------



## Steve78

CountryRoad said:


> I'm looking for a Jon boat tournament. I don't even know if they occur. I'd like to try out a tournament, but i'd have no chance against these big bass boats. I have a basic 14' jon boat with a trolling motor and 18 horse evinrude. Nothing fancy, but I'd like to compete in a tournament if there was one....Anyone know of something like this?



There are alot of jon boat clubs around the north and central georgia area. But most are electric only or 9.9 hp and smaller, unless you go to Juliette which has 25 hp limit, unless club rules make you run a smaller engine.

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/
http://highvoltagebassanglers.com/
http://www.southernjonboatanglers.com/
http://coldwaterbassclub.webs.com/


----------



## LIPS

go to the lil water bassin website. I think bang or swat is from up that way and he has links to the websites.

oh yeah and www.johnboatbassassociation.com  is another club left out above

soon to be 2011 cup champions


----------



## CountryRoad

Thanks Guy most of all 7smitty14. It's  good to hear that encouragment


----------



## Steve78

LIPS said:


> go to the lil water bassin website. I think bang or swat is from up that way and he has links to the websites.
> 
> oh yeah and www.johnboatbassassociation.com  is another club left out above
> 
> soon to be 2011 cup champions



I'm sorry, I did leave JBA out by accident. BANG and Swat are on the other side of the state from Augusta and thats why I did not mention them.


----------



## russ010

don't sweat leaving us off Steve... I knew why you didn't list us


----------



## LIPS

Steve78 said:


> I'm sorry, I did leave JBA out by accident. BANG and Swat are on the other side of the state from Augusta and thats why I did not mention them.



No problem.  I just wanted to throw JBA in there.  I wasnt real sure where bang and swat were but I knew those were the northern GA clubs right.

Either way, I hope you find a good club. These johnboat tournaments are the most fun I have ever had.


----------



## russ010

LIPS said:


> I wasnt real sure where bang and swat were but I knew those were the northern GA clubs right.



Yea, we're north ga clubs. But, the furthest north we fish is Carter's ReReg... we're just north of Atlanta and don't travel south of Atlanta to fish any of our tournaments


----------

